
8’46” - chris_wot
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8′46″
======
anonu
Why not 8:46? I originally read this as 8 feet, 46 inches...

anyway - sad times we are living in. But possibly good w.r.t. catalyzing
positive change. Hopefully we emerge with a better civil-society

